# need advice/testimonials re. buy wifi radio set



## sharonlea (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a wireless airport express wifi hooked up to a router and am able to use my Mac lap top wirelessly all around the house. I would like a WIFI radio so I would not need to use my computer to listen to radio broadcasts. I have lots of info on lots of brands of free standing WIFI radios--so much info that I get all bogged down trying to pick one and really don't have the expertise to understand it all. 
Looking for advice or testimonials on a specific brand. Thanks for the replies! Sharonlea


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

_Tech-Related News
Quotes, links, and discussion of interesting tech stories._

This belongs in the hardware forum, where you already have a thread. Please continue here:
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/721370-best-wifi-radio.html


----------

